# Limits in Trinity



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

Captain Jim West seminar yesterday, caught limits today. lol


----------



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

*Fire training*

No time to fish with son this weekend but just as much fun fighting fire. La Porte Fire recruit class.


----------

